# How do you burn VOB files?



## Crusher09 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi! Does anyone know how to burn vob files onto a dvd. 
I used WinAvi Video Converter to convert my .avi file to a dvd file. But I can't figure out how to burn it onto a DVD. I'm using Nero Reloaded.
If anyone could help me I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## joe_joe133 (Jun 6, 2002)

i have nero express that i got with my dvd burner and all i do is pick the make mini dvd button and select my vobs


----------



## Crusher09 (Feb 12, 2005)

Is miniDVD the same?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

NO, MiniDv is a format---you shoot the video in the DV format and it has an avi tag. In normal practice, you then convert the avi into mpeg---Then you burn the mpeg onto DVD. Basically VOB file is just a basic MPEG-2 system stream -- meaning that it is a file that contains multiplexed MPEG-2 video stream, audio streams (normally AC3 format) and subtitle streams.


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Do you also have the .ifo files as well as the .bup files if so,using nero express select "DVD-Video files" drag and drop all the ifo,bup and vob files into the "DVD-Video files" window.Then burn. PS. nero vision express will also create all these files for you under the make dvd section.Depending on your processor this can take anywhere from an hour to the whole night


----------



## Crusher09 (Feb 12, 2005)

I have all those files but every time I try to burn them with nero, nero only allows me to burn them onto a cd and not a dvd.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Do you have a registered version of Nero??????????


----------



## Crusher09 (Feb 12, 2005)

Yea, i got it with my dvd drive i bouught recentely.
I also got an older version of nero express version 5.5 if thats any help?


----------



## Crusher09 (Feb 12, 2005)

Alternatively, can anyone suggest any burning software in which i can burn these files. Preferably free software


----------



## XbrvhrtX (Jul 16, 2002)

Make sure nero actualy detects your burner as a dvd burner, you should see this on the top of nero express in the "What recorder would you like to use" box, if nero does detect your drive you have to make sure its set on the DVD burner selection as nero detects your burner has the ability to burn both CD and DVD you have to let it know What type of disk you want to burn, this is pretty clear in the drop down from the "What recorder would you like to use" dialog box


----------



## Crusher09 (Feb 12, 2005)

Idont think nero detects that my burner is a dvd burner. I'm begining to think that its not a dvd burner, and that the computer guy I bought from didnt give me a dvd burner,like I asked him to! Is there anyway in finding out for certain weither its a dvd burner or not?
Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

It probably has a logo on the front that says what kind of burner it is.
It likely says "CD-RW" or "DVD-RW" or has a DVD logo on it.
If not, you can check in Device Manager.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Is there a media player that will play staright vob files - without being burnt on a dvd?

Late,

EDIT: Yes, WMP will play straight vob files.


----------



## Delpb (Sep 1, 2008)

i have downloaded vob files in format VTS 01 2.vob and VTS 01 3.vob and i'm trying to figure out how to burn them onto dvd. at present they will play on the PC using nero or winamp but as its music want to get it onto dvd. Have looked at all the options in Nero and cant see how any one is going to help....... Can anyone help please


----------

